# Now thats a smoker



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 25, 2021)

Now that's a smoker.  At local festival

.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 25, 2021)

Seems like the axles are a bit undersized for something that big. How do they open the lid? Any inside pics?


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 25, 2021)

Can do a couple butts in that


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 25, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> How do they open the lid?


Forklift and logging chain?


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 25, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Can do a couple butts in that


And a small Elephant if you load it tight....


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 25, 2021)

thats for cooking those Fred Flinstone dino ribs!
Jim


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 25, 2021)

I think the firebox is too small.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 25, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> I think the firebox is too small.


Are you saying they should add a couple of feet to it?


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 25, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> I think the firebox is too small.


Definitely is and the stack isn’t tall enough


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 25, 2021)

Elmo: "Hey, Jake, the truck stop down the road put in a new tank and said we could have the old one free if we hauled it off!"
Jake: "I have an idea. Give me a paper and pencil and hold my beer..."


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 25, 2021)

They just using to keep food warm.  I have had their BBQ in town and it sucks as does most locally here.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 25, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> They just using to keep food warm.  I have had their BBQ in town and it sucks as does most locally here.


They must have a lot of food to keep warm. Looks like a 12-15,000 gallon tank


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 25, 2021)

WTH does he cook in that ?? Lol. How many whole cows you suppose would fit?


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 25, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> WTH does he cook in that ??


Nothing yet . Still waiting for it to get to temp .


----------



## golfpro2301 (Sep 25, 2021)

If you wanted to cook on Sat you would need to start pre heating on Thursday. Be cooking whole elephants in that


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 25, 2021)

Fill her up with a few of these.  https://www.food.com/recipe/whole-stuffed-camel-67495


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Sep 26, 2021)

Didn’t catch the town but the news showed a cement truck for mixing batter with feeder hoses surrounded by flat top griddles they used for their pancake breakfast.


----------

